# <INPUT> nach Typ per CSS formatieren?



## Mik3e (29. November 2005)

Hi zusammen,

kurze Frage:
Ist es möglich für jeden einzelnen <INPUT> Typ einen Style zu definieren, ohne diesen explizit als Klasse festzulegen?

Beispiel:

```
input
{
	font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 11px;
	margin: 0px;
	padding: 1px;
	border-style:solid;
	border-width:1px;
	border-left-color:#999999;
	border-top-color:#999999;
	border-right-color:#E7E7E7;
	border-bottom-color:#E7E7E7;
}
```
Damit werden ALLE Input-Felder (z.B: Text, Button, Submit etc.) unabhängig vom Typ gleich formatiert.
Ich möchte aber, *dass nur Input-Felder vom Typ Text diese Formatierung übernehmen*, und sich z.B.: Submits und Buttons weiterhin an den Browser Standard halten...

Gibt es hier ne einfache Möglichket? (z.B. sowas wie input[text].... oder ähnlich).

Danke & Ciao,
Mike


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (29. November 2005)

Folgendes wäre möglich:

```
input[type="text"] {
	font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 11px;
	…
}
```
Allerdings unterstützen nur Gecko-Browser derartige Attributselektoren (vielleicht auch Opera, aber der IE6 mit Sicherheit nicht).


----------



## Mik3e (29. November 2005)

Hm.. danke für den Tipp.
Die Frage ist, ob sich diese Deklaration an den W3C Standard hält.. (oder eben manche Browser das außerhalb der Norm akzeptieren).

Ciao,
Mike


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. November 2005)

Attribut-Selektoren...worum es sich dabei handelt.... sind regulärer CSS-Bestandteil:

http://www.w3.org/TR/CSS21/selector.html#attribute-selectors


----------



## Mik3e (29. November 2005)

Hi,

Danke 
Da wir gerade beim Thema sind:
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Attribute border-* auch bei einem Select-Element zu verwenden? Bei meinen Versuchen werden diese immer gekonnt ignoriert..

LG
Mike


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. November 2005)

Verwenden kannst du sie gerne....es bringt halt nur nix, wie du schon festgestellt hast.


----------



## Mik3e (30. November 2005)

Ich habs befürchtet  Dachte es gibt nen Trick dafür...
Danke jedenfalls...

Ciao,
Mike


----------



## Gumbo (30. November 2005)

Passend zum Thema: Roger Johansson hat eine Studie zum Thema Stilierung von Formularelementen veröffentlicht.


----------

